# Same sex wedding cake



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Regardless of your views on the subject, you'll have to admit this very unique wedding cake made this past weekend for an old friend finally marrying his true love, is very well.
I know some satirical humor went into its design.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

That’s great cake decoration... nothing like I’d expect of a wedding cake no matter who’s getting married though.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Are those trucks edible?


----------



## r.shackleford (Jul 16, 2009)

great cake, unfortunately my kitchen brain went to a bad place and was going to make an inappropriate comment but i seem to be maturing because i refuse to go there, how many others thought the same thing?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Help me out, please. I know not either the satirical or inappropriate comment. Perhaps I’m too naive but...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Having never worked in an office, I can only hope that kitchen humour is different from office humour...


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I work in an office these days and that leads me to conclude that the trucks are not edible.


----------



## Cdp (Aug 31, 2017)

r.shackleford said:


> great cake, unfortunately my kitchen brain went to a bad place and was going to make an inappropriate comment but i seem to be maturing because i refuse to go there, how many others thought the same thing?


i went there like a butter on bread mate. but i got into trouble by the mods lat time i said something so 
i be behave.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I also am not getting the joke, if it's a joke.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

foodpump said:


> Are those trucks edible?


NO


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

r.shackleford said:


> great cake, unfortunately my kitchen brain went to a bad place and was going to make an inappropriate comment but i seem to be maturing because i refuse to go there, how many others thought the same thing?


How very mature of you.
The meaning of the cake is personal to the Groom and Groom. Needless to say (...and I can't on a family oriented website) the baker did a fabulous job.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I thought of this song for some reason.






The meaning of any cake s/b the reason for posting the picture. If it's a personal message maybe you shouldn't have posted the picture. It's kinda like Personal is personal. This cake could have been a cake for a construction workers retirement or a three year olds Birthday.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

chefross said:


> the baker did a fabulous job.


??? It looks like a cake bought at a grocery store - not being mean or snarky, that is what it looks like.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I don't get it but I don't have to. Yes, the theme of this cake means something to the groom and groom and the pastry chef conveyed it. Like the old saying goes, "you had to be there". 
A friend of ours, who either likes to collect shoes or has accumulated dozens of shoes had a birthday party. Her brother, an award winning pastry chef created a cake with shoes all over it for the occasion.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

A few years back I got an order for a cake, all black icing, no other decoration, with the inscription “ugh!”. So when the customer came to pick it up, carrying black balloons and party favours, I HAD to chat her up.

It was for a bridal shower. Seems her and the other girls did not approve of the bride’s choice of husband....


----------

